# Research survey on repatriation strategies



## Malwina

Hallo former expatriate,

I'm conducting a research study on repatriation strategies at the European University Viadrina in Germany. I would kindly like to ask you to participate in the following survey: soscisurvey.de / repatriation-strategies/. It takes about 10 minutes to complete it. I will appreciate your help.

Kind regards,
Malwina Szczypta


----------

